# Changer des paramètres d'OSX si écran externe



## asseb (30 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà, je suis équipé d'un MacBook Pro 13" et d'un écran externe. Quand je suis en situation nomade, j'utilise les raccourcis Exposé et autres via le trackpad (4 doigts). Mais que je suis à mon bureau, le trackpad n'est plus vraiment à portée de main, et donc j'aimerais mettre des raccourcis dans les coins actifs, mais seulement dans ce cas-là. 

J'ai regardé un peu dans Automator, j'ai même essayé en mode enregistrement de brancher l'écran externe, mais il n'en tient pas compte. Voyez-vous une solution ?

Merci d'avance !!

asseb


----------



## Arlequin (30 Septembre 2010)

Hello

ouaips (clic)

bon ça ne répond pas tout à fait à la question :rateau:, mais bon, voilà voilà

à+


----------



## asseb (30 Septembre 2010)

C'est sûr que cela pourrait fonctionner  mais j'ai déjà une tablette graphique, donc ça risque d'encombrer le bureau...


----------



## Arlequin (30 Septembre 2010)

j'aurai essayé 

pas d'autre idée, sorry


----------

